# Hi I'm New Here!



## Fluffypumpkin12

Hiya!
I am new here and would like to introduce myself and my loving cat, Pumpkin. Pumpkin was adopted by me when she was 1 year old (she is now 6). She was pregnant and soon gave birth to five pretty kitties in my closet. How lovely. She enjoys sitting in her giant red chair in front of our large window and death stare at my family and me as she purrs. Her hobbies include: bossing the dogs around, being chubby, eating, sleeping, desk surfing, and watching her bird feeder. I joined this forum to collect as much info on cats as possible to become the best cat mother around. I am also the loving mom of two rats, Scampi and Goose. Pumpkin pays no attention to them and has not interacted with them in any way. 

- I look forward to learning, Fluffypumpkin12


----------



## eldercat

Welcome. Is that your cat in your avatar? Pretty!


----------



## catlover42

Hello! And my cat chewed up a white rat while I was out of the house. It was pathetic, but that's the nature of cats.


----------



## Fluffypumpkin12

eldercat said:


> Welcome. Is that your cat in your avatar? Pretty!


No, not mine. But I thought the same thing


----------

